# Hanging closet pole in middle of room



## Mo99999 (Nov 20, 2010)

Any ideas on how to hang a closet pole from the ceiling in a room.  I am creating a closet in a small bedroom that will eventually be combined with another room to create a master bedroom & want to create a closet to resemble what will eventually be there.  I want to hang a pole from the ceiling for now.  Eventually there will be a wall to attach the closet rod but for now I want to hang a rod from the ceiling in the same spot where I will hang clothes.  How do I anchor it to the ceiling so it will support the weight?
Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## gmicken (Nov 20, 2010)

Pipe strap wooks well. Use metal strap and the screws with a larger head. Loop it from the celing to the pole and back up the other side and back to the ceiling. Good Luck. G


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 21, 2010)

Just use screw eyes and a chain from your hardware store


----------



## JoeD (Nov 21, 2010)

Screw eyes into the ceiling joists and chain, cable or rope.


----------



## Mo99999 (Nov 21, 2010)

If the pole placement comes between joists, I suppose I will have a problem with weight.  I haven't checked that yet.  Any advise if it turns out that way?


----------



## JoeD (Nov 22, 2010)

Mo99999 said:


> If the pole placement comes between joists, I suppose I will have a problem with weight.  I haven't checked that yet.  Any advise if it turns out that way?



A piece of 1x4 screwed across two joists with the pole hanger screwed in the 1x4 where required. It's only temporary. Screw holes are easy to patch.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 23, 2010)

your screw eyes don't have to come to the very end of the pole and in fact they shouldn't. If we are talking about a very heavy load then the eye should be a eye bolt not just a screw in type, but the hook that goes into the ceiling is fine just make sure there not to light duty.


----------

